# Does your taste of music have anything to do with your type?



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Actually, there may be a slight-I repeat: slight-connection between type and music, as certain types of music may 'tickle' certain aspects of the way your brain works. As an INTP, I like to dismantle systems(in my head, of course) and see how things work, for example, how all the instruments come together to form another, bigger and grander composition. I'm an obsessive progressive rock fan, and I think it somehow fits my type. I don't want to say this can't be a mere coincidence, of course. 
There is also something I read somewhere (can't recall where exactly). Someone came up with a theory that the Rationals have a tendency to choose the music that fits their current mood/attitude/state of mind, whatever, and the Feelers may tend to pick music that alters their mind in a certain way, like, my mom-an extreme feeler-whenever she feels sad or upset, she picks something soothing and warm to listen to, and it makes her feel better. She is also more willing to accept my choice of music even if she wasn't very enthusiastic about it at first, while if she turns on something I don't fancy hearing at the moment, I'll only get irritated and probably seek my headphones.  Again, this may be a pure coincidence... But maybe it is not.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Sempiturtle said:


> Alright, this is something I don't understand.
> I've been looking around these threads and I've been wondering why people would think someone's personality type would have anything to do with the type of music they listen to. In my opinion that's bullshit. I listen to a lot of different type of music, from metal to even classical.
> 
> So I'm curious, what is your opinion about this?
> ...


You're in an MBTI forum. There's going to be a thread linking any preference/behavior to MBTI type. I assume these kinds of threads are more of fun thought exercises, than being 100% serious. 

I'm an INFP, and like almost anything. I can enjoy music for several different independent reasons as well.


----------



## Pathosray (Mar 13, 2012)

INTP here; I can enjoy anything as long as it is musically complex.

Scratch that.

I hate everything unless it is musically complex.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Pathosray said:


> INTP here; I can enjoy anything as long as it is musically complex.
> 
> Scratch that.
> 
> I hate everything unless it is musically complex.


Are we going to have to take over the Game: Listen to the song above... thread with 15 minute+ prog songs?


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

bigstupidgrin said:


> Are we going to have to take over the Game: Listen to the song above... thread with 15 minute+ prog songs?


Im in! xd


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

I think the fact that I like punk rock is tied in with how I am INFJ. Punk provides an energy to raise the spirit above the mundane, bullshit society we have created. As an socially-unhealthy INFJ, I definitely need sources of energy like this because I do not get much energy from other people.


----------



## Beetle (Oct 2, 2014)

ISTP, and not sure...I don't know any other ISTPs and what they like. That being said, I like classic rock, 60s, 70s, 80s, progressive rock (like Kansas, Yes, ELO), blues, Irish punk...


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Beetle said:


> ISTP, and not sure...I don't know any other ISTPs and what they like. That being said, I like classic rock, 60s, 70s, 80s, progressive rock (like Kansas, Yes, ELO), blues, Irish punk...


I want to marry your musical preferences but only because asking this question directly to the person would seem rather irresponsible rn lol


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

What somebody looks for in the music they listen to is absolutely dependent on their personality and values, but type probably has little to no influence on genre preferences. I could see Fi-dom types being drawn to alternative music, whereas Fe-dom types may enjoy what the people around them listen to, and Se-dom types focusing on the tone and beat, but that's all really.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

I guess it's just that you can't really tell what gerne a person will like, or predict their type 100% accurately based on what music they like, you can only try to come up with reasons for which they listen to this and not that. Like thinkers enjoying prog rock or psychedelia(I'm sorry I'm monothematic but I actually find it to fit here) because of intricate structure, while feelers may find the richness of such music satisfying to their feely-feels... Heh... I like it for both reasons, as apart from a thing for intricate mechanisms and structures I try to stay in touch with my poor little inferior Fe...

So, I can say I see some type-music connection, but it doesn't really help with anything anyway.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

This is a dumb idea, because, so much of music is varied, and can be interpreted differently to different people The Beatles All You Need IS Love, is a good example of this. An NF might hear it as a call to action to love, An Sensor will hear the harmonies, the trumpets, a person who doesn't care about MBTI, but, is a person who is prone to explore society on their own, might say, a message is about love, another message is realizing each individual has the power to create their own destiny. A pacifist would argue, that the song was the anthem for the anti-war movement during the Vietnam War, it's really a song about peace. Each person, the NF, the go forth into the world young man or woman, and the pacifist, as well as the Sensor, are right. Music doesn't discriminate.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

I think it has more to do with the reason why you like some kind of music. 

Do you like it because it reminds you of good past experiences? Because it gives you energy? Because you enjoy to follow complicated melody lines? Because it is made with an instrument that you play yourself? Because all of your friends listen to it? Because it makes you feel happy? Because it helps you to think? Because it inspires you while working on something? Because you get bored if you do some task without something else going on in the background?

The reasons are pointers towards your type, not the music itself.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

INFP, loves to hear classical music, anything but metal


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

I enjoy too many things to remember what genre they're in.

Apprently I've been listening to Glam Metal for months now, never noticed.
Ahwell, music is music.


----------

